# التزود بالوقود ... جوا _ Refueling



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
لا يمكن شن ضربات جوية بعيدة المدى دون وجود إمكانية لإعادة تزويد المقاتلات الحربية بالوقود في الجو. ​ 
والمقاتلات التابعة للقوات البحرية الأمريكية محدودة المدى، على سبيل المثال يصل "نصف القطر القتالي" لأحدث مقاتلة من طراز اف/ايه-18 (F/A-18) لنحو 450 ميلا (720 كيلومترا)، وتحمل المقاتلة أربعة قنابل تزن كل منها 453 كيلوجراما، وصاروخين دفاعيين تقليديين من طراز سايدويندر (SIDEWINDER) ومعدات استهداف وخزانين خارجيين للوقود سعة كل منهما 480 جالونا (1818 لترا). ​ 
كما أن المقاتلات الأرضية محدودة المدى. ​ 
وتعد عملية إعادة التزود بالوقود ضرورية حتى بالنسبة لقاذفات القنابل طويلة المدى. فمثلا، قاذفة قنابل كبيرة من طراز بي-52 (B-52) يبلغ مداها أكثر من 8000 ميل (870ر12 كيلومترا) لكن هذا المدى يقل بصورة كبيرة إذا كانت الطائرة محملة بالقنابل. ​ 
لذا فيتعين على قاذفات القنابل التي تنطلق من الولايات المتحدة أن تتزود بالوقود عدة مرات في طريقها للهدف وفي طريق العودة. ​ 
وهناك نوعان رئيسيان من أنظمة تزويد الوقود في الجو التي تستخدم حاليا: ​ 
• DROGUE : يخرج خرطوم من خزان الوقود في نهايته سلة لها شكل مخروطي، ويقوم قائد الطائرة المتلقية للوقود بإخراج مجس الطائرة حيث يلتصق بالسلة ويتم ضخ الوقود بهذه الطريقة، التي تستخدمها غالبية القوات الجوية والقوات البحرية الأمريكية. ​ 
• BOOM : تمد الطائرة التي تقوم بتزويد الوقود ذراعا يدخل نهايته في تجويف على قمة الطائرة التي تتلقى الوقود، وهو الأسلوب الذي تستخدمه القوات الجوية الأمريكية. ​ 
وما يميز الأسلوب الأخير هو أن خط إمداد الوقود يكون أكبر مما يتيح الفرصة أمام ضخ كمية كبيرة من الوقود بسرعة.​ 







​ 
و من اشهر طائرات الامداد بالوقود .... الطائره ​ 
KC-135” Stratotanker ​ 
1 ـ الخلفية التاريخية: 
أ ـ عـــــام: 
انبثقت جميع طائرات النقل بوينـج النفـاثـة مـن نموذج أولي مولته الشركة، وهو (367 ـ 80)، الذي اقلع لأول مرة في يوليو 1954. 
وبعد تقييم هذه الطائرة، قررت القوات الجوية الأمريكية في أكتوبر 1954، شراء 29 طائرة متطورة لتعمل في الوقت نفسه كصهاريج في القيادة الجوية الاستراتيجية وفي عمليات النقل لمصلحة قيادة النقل الجوي العسكري. 
ومع أن جميع طائرات (سي ت 135) "ستراتوتانكر" قادرة على العمل كطائرات نقل، إلا إنها لم تستعمل لهذا الغرض إلا قليلا لان إنتاج (سي ت 135) "ستراتوليفتر" كان سريعاً. 
وقد استعملت طائرة الصهريج بوينج 717 نوعاً جيداً من أجهزة التزود السريع بالوقود جواً، ركب في أسفل الجسم الخلفي ولقب "بالأنبوب الطائر"، ويوجه هذا الجهاز بواسطة أجهزة سيطرة هندسية هوائية نحو خزان في الطائرة المستفيدة، وعندما يتم التوجيه يطلق العامل المختص أنبوباً متداخلاً (تلسكوبياً) فيدخل في الخزان مشكلاً وصلة محكمة . 
وتستطيع الطائرة (سي ت 135 أ) حمل 11800 لتر، بحيث يبقى الجزء الأعلى من الجسم فارغاً للحمولات. 
وبين يونيه 1957، وديسمبر 1965، استلمت القيادة الاستراتيجية ما لا يقل عن 732 طائرة من النموذج (KC-135)، وسُلمت 88 طائرة أخرى من نموذج (739) كأنواع من (سي ـ 135) معظمها مزود بمحركات عنيفة ذات مراوح (ت ف 33) بدفع 8165 كم. 
ويوجد من النوع السابق على الأقل 28 نوعاً في خدمة القوات الجوية الأمريكية، بما فيها طائرات (ف سي ـ 135) لنقل الشخصيات المهمة، وكمقر للقيادات. كما يوجد أكثر من 21 نوعاً من النموذج (135) تستعمل للبحث الإليكتروني وأعمال التشويش، والأبحاث الخاصة. 
وقد سُلمت 12 طائرة (ك سي 135 ف) لتستعمل كصهاريج لتزويد القوة الضاربة الفرنسية بالوقود وهي مزودة بأنابيب معدلة تمكنها من تنفيذ مهامها بكفاءة عالية. 
وبالمقارنة مع نماذج (سي ت 135). يتبين أن حجم (707 ـ 320) أطول وجناحها أكبر وسعتها من الوقود أوفر، ووزنها أثقل. 
أما أسطول القوات من طائرات (سي سي ت 137) فهو يشمل طائرتين بجاهز "بيتش" للتزود بالوقود جواً على شكل خرطوم ملفوف مثبت فوق طرف الأجنحة ويشمل أسطول إبرار (12) طائرة (707 3 ج أ س) مجهزة بالتمديدات اللازمة لتركيب جهاز بيتش للتزود بالوقود أو جهاز الأنبوب الطائر في مؤخرة الذيل. 
وفي عام 1975، بدأت القوات الجوية الأمريكية بالتعاون مع شركة "بوينج" حملة لتحديث هذه الطائرات وزيادة عمرها بمقدار 27000 ساعة طيران، بحيث تبقى في الخدمة حتى العام 2020، فاستُبدلت التكسية السفلية للجناحين، وزودتها بمحركات جديدة سابقة الذكر، وهي أقل حجماً وأقل استهلاكاً للوقودـ وأطلق على هذا النموذج ( ك سي ـ 135 ر) KC-135 R. 
وشملت التعديلات، كذلك، الأنظمة الكهربائية، والهيدروليكية، والعمليات الخاصة بالتزود بالوقود، والسيطرة على الطائرة، وجهاز الهبوط الرئيسي . وتستطيع الطائرة تزويد ثلاث طائرات في الجو في الوقت نفسه من خلال توصيلة التزويد القياسية لحلف شمال الأطلسي . 
وكان المفروض، أن تتم عملية تحديث 630 طائرة من هذا الطراز، ما بين عامي 1983 ـ 1995، وجرى بالعل تسليم أول 100 طائرة تم تعديلها في عام 1987. وقد شارك ما لا يقل عن 12 طائرة منها في اليوم الأول لعاصفة الصحراء، بعمليات تزويد الطائرات بالوقود جواً. 
ب ـ بلد المنشأ: 
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 
ج ـ الاستخدام: 
طائرة صهريج، لتزويد الطائرات بالوقود في الجو. 
أول طيران للنموذج الابتدائي (637 ـ 80) في 15 يوليه 1954. 
د ـ المستخدمون: 
فرنسا، القوات الجوية الأمريكية (سي 137 أو متفرعاتها 707 ـ 320)، الأرجنتين، كندا، مصر، ألمانيا الغربية (سابقاً)، إيران، إسرائيل، البرتغال، المملكة العربية السعودية، تايوان. 
هـ. الأنواع (النماذج) 
النموذج (HKC-135A)، مزود بأربعة محركات، من نوع CFM-56، ويبلغ وزن الوقود مع حمولة قصوى 189700 رطل. 
النموذج (KC-135E)، مزود بأربعة محركات، من نوع JT-3D، ويبلغ وزن الوقود مع حمولة قصوى 19000 رطل. 
النموذج (KC-135R)، مزود بأربعة محركات من نوع CFM-56، ويبلغ وزن الوقود مع حمولة قصوى 20800 رطل. 
2ـ المواصفات العامة والفنية : 
أ ـ الأبعــــاد: 
1. امتداد الأجنحة 39.88 م 
2. الطول الكلي للطائرة 41.53 م 
3. الارتفاع الكلي للطائرة 11.68 م 
4. المسافة بين العجل الخلفي 6.73 م 
5. المسافة بين العجل الأمامي ومحور العجل الخلفي 13.92 م 
ب ـ الأوزان والأحمال: 
1. الوزن العملي فارغ 44663 كجم 
2. الوزن التصميمي عن الإقلاع 111130 كجم 
3. أقصى وزن عند الإقلاع 134517 كجم 
4. الوزن التصميمي عند الهبوط 83.915 كجم 
5. الحمولة القصوى من الوقود 
92210 كجم 
ج ـ الأداء: 
1. السرعة القصوى 966 كم/ساعة 
2. السرعة المتوسطة عن ارتفاع من 9300 ـ 1370 كم 856 كم/ساعة 
3. السرعة عن الإقلاع 310 كم/ساعة 
4. معدل التسلق عند مستوى سطح البحر 393 م/دقيقة 
5. معدل التسلق عند مستوى سطح البحر بمحرك واحد عاطل 177 م/دقيقة 
6. زمن الصعود إلى ارتفاع 9300 م 27 دقيقة 
7. مسافة الإقلاع 2760 م 
8. مسافة الإقلاع من أراضي غير معبدة 3260 م 
9. مسافة الهبوط عند وزن 47720كجم 580 م 
10 المدى الأقصى حوالي 5000 كم 
11. أقصى مدة لتنفيذ المهام 5.5 ساعة 
د ـ القوة المحركة (KS-US R): 
1. مزودة بأربعة محركات نفاثة من نوع CFM-56 
3 ـ المصنعون : 
Manufacturers 
شركة بوينج Boeing /الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
الطائرة الصهريج (KC-135A) وهي تقوم بالإمداد بالوقود جواً للطائرات (F-4E)​ 


KC-135 Stratotanker Photos
































































 


و لمزيد من المعلومات عن الطائره :
http://www.globalaircraft.org/planes/kc-135_stratotanker.pl
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/kc-135.htm

(الموضوع معد من مصادر منقوله)

و لكم تحياتي 

 




​


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (18 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك فعلا مشاركه حلوه


----------



## م المصري (18 يناير 2008)

دريد نزار محمود قال:


> بارك الله فيك فعلا مشاركه حلوه


 
و مرورك احلي يا دريد .... و اهلا بك


----------



## tand (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

بارك الله فيك


----------

